# Bearded Hens



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

Here are the two bearded hens we took Saturday morning. The beards were 8 inch and 7 inches. When we checked them in we were told these were the first 2 brought in in over 4 years!


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

congrats on the bearded ladies. 
aka rosie o'donnells


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

> aka rosie o'donnells



LOL! now thats funny......


----------

